# Iris 2 continuous notes



## Rossy (Oct 19, 2021)

I am not only new to Iris 2 but synths in general so excuse my ignorance with this question. My issue is, no matter what sound I choose, the played not stays on forever, even after I let go off the key. I am not pressing my sustain pedal so I am not sure what I am doing wrong. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2021)

Sounds like your keyboard is sending weird MIDI data to your DAW. This is not how IRIS normally behaves (or any other synth).


----------



## wilifordmusic (Oct 19, 2021)

Is it just Iris, or other instruments as well?

Sometimes you can be doing some editing (copy and paste etc...) and cut off the note off info. That would cause endless notes. Could also happen with a sustain that never got the release.
Might be worth checking out your cc lanes.

\edit, could also happen if you looped the midi region.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 19, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> Is it just Iris, or other instruments as well?
> 
> Sometimes you can be doing some editing (copy and paste etc...) and cut off the note off info. That would cause endless notes. Could also happen with a sustain that never got the release.
> Might be worth checking out your cc lanes.
> ...


You guys must have frightened it because after closing down Studio One and restarting it, It's fine. Kills my CPU though.


----------

